# Possible photo of Nook Color



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20020548-1.html?tag=mncol;1n


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Very interesting.  No page turn buttons??


----------



## Chris Hallbeck (Sep 25, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Very interesting. No page turn buttons??


The article thinks it will be a touch screen device.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

color. Well, that's what the thought is. Some brilliant individual managed to immediately grab the picture on B&N's site of a screen protector accessory for the new Nook. This is getting interesting. 

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/24/nook-color-revealed-by-overzealous-screen-protector-kit/


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Still doesn't say it's e-ink. If it's an LCD, no one is going to care.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep, that screen looks suspiciously backlit to me.  Hard to say of course, but I just have that feel about it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the overall shape and clean, button-free design.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks like there are a couple of lines in the upper right corner of the screen ... is this maybe just a Photoshopped picture?


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll pass, I already have an iPad. I was hoping it would be upgraded from the previous nook. Like K2 to K3. Oh well, I'll be buying the old gen for my dad for Xmas.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I've got an iPad and still read on the Kindle, so a color Nookie isn't going to a big deal or game changer for me.  I get recall 1 book the last 30 plus years that required colored text for reading.  Of course, I don't have kids, and Teleread as an article saying "Barnes & Noble is launching a new e-reader initiative called Nook Kids, for children between the ages of 3 and 8."


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm guessing it's a backlit touchscreen device, although color e-ink is definitely out there ready to pop up on some device. 

Definitely no game changer to me.  And personally I don't want fingerprints and smudges over where I'll be reading.

I do like that exposed corner on the bottom. It looks more rugged to me and I'm curious about how it's meant to work with accessories.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

The big event is starting now if you want to follow along. The page is not self-refreshing, so keep clicking! 

http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/10/26/live-at-the-barnesnoble-nook-event/


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

julip said:


> The big event is starting now if you want to follow along. The page is not self-refreshing, so keep clicking!
> 
> http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/10/26/live-at-the-barnesnoble-nook-event/


Thank you.  I was wondering what time it was slated to begin .


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

LCD as we thought it probably was. : (


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, this thing is not going to replace my iPad, and I prefer the nook I already have.



> First device to offer over 100 newspapers and magazines in full color.


Bah. I get color newspapers and magazines on my iPad.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Bummer, I was so hoping to see a device with the Mirasol screen, but it is just a regular backlit lcd it looks like.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep, I love my iPad. Back to my original plan for the original nook!

Here's another live blog - I usually use this site for all the mac events, and this one _is _self-refreshing. 

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/26/live-from-barnes-and-nobles-very-special-event/


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Well at least you won't have time to get eyestrain with the estimated 8 hours of battery life...


----------

